# Breve bilancio dei giocatori usciti negli ultimi 30 anni dal vivaio



## mistergao (8 Ottobre 2016)

Sembra che finalmente il vivaio del Milan stia tornando agli antichi fasti, per cui mi sono messo a spulciare nelle statistiche, cercando di capire l’andamento del vivaio nel corso degli ultimi anni. Ho preso in considerazione i dati dai giocatori nati negli anni ’60 in poi, i quali hanno quindi debuttato in serie A dagli anni ’80, diciamo nell’era del “calcio moderno”, quindi con investimenti sempre più importanti e sempre più giocatori stranieri, prendere in considerazione io giocatori nati prima non era così sensato, in quanto il mondo del calcio era davvero troppo distante da quello dei giorni d’oggi.
Nel riassunto che trovate sotto vedrete, decennio per decennio, elencati i giocatori che hanno accumulato (o che ragionevolmente accumuleranno) un significativo numero di partite in rossonero e che sono transitati dal nostro vivaio. Giocatori come Paloschi, Darmian o Marzoratti, ad esempio, hanno giocato così poco in prima squadra che non li conto.
Gli eventuali rimpianti sono quei giocatori buoni, ma che abbiamo lasciato perdere.

Nati negli anni ’60:
Icardi, Filippo Galli ed Evani (1963)
Costacurta (1966)
Maldini (1968), ma dello stesso anno al limite ci sarebbe anche Stroppa
Eventuali rimpianti: Pessotto (1970) e Fuser (1968)

E’ un po’ il decennio d’oro delle giovanili rossonere, giocatori fortissimi finiti tutti almeno in Uder-21, con il rimpianto di avere lasciato andare Pessotto troppo presto, ma davanti aveva dei mostri sacri, dunque difficilmente avrebbe potuto trovare spazio. Anche Fuser a me non dispiaceva.

Nati negli anni ‘70
Albertini (1971)
Brocchi ed Oddo (1976)
Ambrosini* (1977)
Eventuali rimpianti: Cudicini (1973) e Coco (1977)

I giocatori usciti dal vivaio diminuiscono in numero e la loro qualità scende. Albertini è l’unico davvero fortissimo, Brocchi ed Oddo sono giocatori utili nel turnover di una squadra comunque forte. Nella lista ho inserito Ambrosini, che in effetti non è cresciuto nel vivaio del Milan, ma in quello del Cesena, però è arrivato da noi che aveva 18 anni, per cui qualche partita con la Primavera se l’è giocata, tanto da poterlo considerare, almeno parzialmente, fatto in casa. Pochi rimpianti in questo decennio, forse solo Cudicini, che come portiere non era malvagio e ha fatto la sua degna carriera e, al limite (ma proprio al limite) Coco, però più per come ha buttato la sua carriera che non per altro.

Nati negli anni’80
Antonini (1982)
Abate (1986)
Antonelli (1987)
Eventuali rimpianti Astori (1977), Darmian ed Aubameyang (1989)

Decennio strano, nel quale diamo l’idea di esserci tenuti i peggiori. Antonini non era nulla di che, Abate lo conosciamo fin troppo bene, Antonelli secondo me non è male, ma è un po’ fragile ed è arrivato da noi tardi. Ci siamo lasciati scappare Astori, non certo un leader difensivo ma migliore di tanti centrali visti negli ultimi cinque-dieci anni, Darmian, che ad Abate mangia in testa e, soprattutto, Aubameyang.

Nati negli anni ‘90
De Sciglio (1992)
Niang *(1994)
Calabria (1996)
Locatelli (1998)
Donnarumma (1999)

Per Niang vale lo stesso discorso fatto per Ambrosini, per cui lo si può considerare parzialmente made in Milanello. Il salto rispetto al decennio precedente è notevole, speriamo che i ragazzi mantengano le promesse e che non facciano come De Sciglio, ormai da troppo tempo altalenante.

La lettura che do a questi dati è la seguente: per una ventina anni (diciamo dalla fine degli anni ’80 alla fine degli anni zero) il Milan ha lasciato perdere il vivaio, investendo poco e lasciando perdere giocatori importanti. Probabilmente un decennio come quello dei giocatori nati negli anni ’60 è irripetibile, perché non basta investire, ma ci vuole anche tanta fortuna. Speriamo davvero che i ragazzi degli anni ’90 possano fare bene e speriamo anche che la nuova dirigenza continui ad investire in questo settore strategico della squadra.


----------



## cremone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Miccoli giocò un paio d'anni nelle giovanili, Elber?? E anche Toldo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2016)

Ci furono anni (15 o più) nei quali il settore giovanile veniva mandato avanti solo perchè andava fatto. Si procedeva per inerzia e senza voglia ma solo perchè, ripeto, il milan doveva avere una sua formazione 'primavera' come tutta la trafila.
Ricordo molte interviste negli anni '90 a galliani nelle quali gli si chiedeva perchè non venivano fuori ragazzi interessanti dal settore giovanile e lui rispondeva, lo ricordo come se fosse oggi, che il settore giovanile è superato e che non serve perchè il mercato era cambiato. Quando si dice lungimiranza!!!
Sicuramente in quegli anni le risorse economiche erano tali che era più comodo/semplice far la spesa in casa altrui.
Ma la logica della cicala negli anni paga pegno a dispetto di quella della formichina operosa.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Ottobre 2016)

È ancora presto per giudicare il valore dei giocatori nati negli anni 90' ma negli anni 60' il fenomeno era Maldini, di questa generazione forse Donnarumma.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Piccola precisazione...Diego Fuser non è mai passato dal settore giovanile del Milan...ha fatto la trafila nel Torino e da li è stato acquistato


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (9 Ottobre 2016)

Il vero spartiacque è la fine degli anni '80-inizio '90, succedono due fatti. Il primo è generale: apertura senza limiti agli stranieri. Il secondo riguarda noi ed è decisivo: Berlusconi e la sua capacità finanziaria. Si vede bene dall'elenco dei nomi nel post di mistergao. Aggiungerei solo al primo gruppo Baresi che è del 1960 e Albertini che era già nel settore giovanile nel 1985 (prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi). Questo era il modello anche dei decenni precedenti (ad esempio, per chi li ricorda solo per citare i principali: Trapattoni, Salvadore, Lodetti, Prati, Collovati, Battistini, ecc.). Dopo si potevano comprare tutti i giovani degli altri appena arrivati in serie A (Borgonovo, Simone, Fuser, Panucci) e anche da altri campionati (Elber), senza bisogno di investire nel nostro settore giovanile. Finita la fase dello strapotere finanziario sono cominciati i guai e l'inversione di strategia è stata tardiva. Ora sembra si vedano segnali promettenti di quell'inversione con la generazione 1998-1999.


----------



## sballotello (9 Ottobre 2016)

quanta euforia per il momento attuale..


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2016)

Sulla quantità siamo migliorati moltissimo negli ultimi anni

Petagna Valoti Fossati Verdi Darmian Cristante Crociata Merkel Modic Ganz, niente di che ma tutti giocatori veri

Secondo me si sta lavorando bene 


PS: Hai scordato Foggia e Borriello


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Ottobre 2016)

niang, calabria , locatelli e donnarumma potrebbero formare un ottima spina dorsale per il milan del futuro, le condizioni le sappiamo già.


----------



## Heaven (9 Ottobre 2016)

Gli unici che mi sembra possano diventare forti sono Calabria ed ovviamente Donnarumma. De Sciglio credo ancora che possa essere un buon gregario in una grande squadra

Darmian e Aubameyang grandissimi rimpianti..


----------



## mistergao (9 Ottobre 2016)

E' vero ho commesso tre errori, ovvero Toldo, Fuser, che in realtà viene dal vivaio Toro e su Borriello, che con noi ha giocato diverse partite in prima squadra e che non è un giocatore malvagio. Miccoli per me non è un rimpianto, è un giocatore alla Maccarone o Saudati, da squadra di media classifica, come Elber, che tra l'altro non è del nostro vivaio. Anche secondo me i rimpianti più grossi sono Darmian e Aubameyang.
Sarebbe bello, infine, estendere questo studio a tutte le squadre della serie A, forse scopriremmo proprio che le squadre meno soldi hanno, più investono nel vivaio, diciamo che questa cosa non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## danjr (9 Ottobre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Sembra che finalmente il vivaio del Milan stia tornando agli antichi fasti, per cui mi sono messo a spulciare nelle statistiche, cercando di capire l’andamento del vivaio nel corso degli ultimi anni. Ho preso in considerazione i dati dai giocatori nati negli anni ’60 in poi, i quali hanno quindi debuttato in serie A dagli anni ’80, diciamo nell’era del “calcio moderno”, quindi con investimenti sempre più importanti e sempre più giocatori stranieri, prendere in considerazione io giocatori nati prima non era così sensato, in quanto il mondo del calcio era davvero troppo distante da quello dei giorni d’oggi.
> Nel riassunto che trovate sotto vedrete, decennio per decennio, elencati i giocatori che hanno accumulato (o che ragionevolmente accumuleranno) un significativo numero di partite in rossonero e che sono transitati dal nostro vivaio. Giocatori come Paloschi, Darmian o Marzoratti, ad esempio, hanno giocato così poco in prima squadra che non li conto.
> Gli eventuali rimpianti sono quei giocatori buoni, ma che abbiamo lasciato perdere.
> 
> ...


Faccio solo un appunto, Antonini è ancora giovane, diamogli tempo...


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque è da fare i complimenti a Filippo Galli che sta gestendo molto bene il settore giovanile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Io tutta sta attenzione sul discorso vivaio davvero non la capisco..mi va benissimo se ogni tanto emerge un fenomeno come Donnarumma, meglio se poi dietro ci sono anche 2/3 buoni giocatori in grado di giocare stabilmente titolari..ma l'idea che un big team si faccia coi giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio è assurda, nata solo dal mito della "cantera" del Barca (che per inciso ha già sbaraccato alla grande, ormai sono rimasti sempre in meno i titolari canterani e anche le riserve..)

Guardate la Juve e ditemi quanti titolari ci sono provenienti dal "vivaio" gobbo..e dominano in italia da 5 anni..

Nel Milan di Ancelotti, quanti venivano dalle nostre giovanili? Solo Maldini, Costacurta e Ambro..

Secondo me è un falso mito, le squadre di vertice si costruiscono con palate di milioni e con operazioni intelligenti non sperando che emerga una generazione di fenomeni dal vivaio..

sennò allora anche il Chievo può fare lo stesso discorso..

PS: poi sia chiaro, sono il primo a dire che piuttosto che buttare soldi nei panchinari alla Essien è sempre meglio provare qualche giovane..tanto peggio non fanno mai in realtà..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io tutta sta attenzione sul discorso vivaio davvero non la capisco..mi va benissimo se ogni tanto emerge un fenomeno come Donnarumma, meglio se poi dietro ci sono anche 2/3 buoni giocatori in grado di giocare stabilmente titolari..ma l'idea che un big team si faccia coi giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio è assurda, nata solo dal mito della "cantera" del Barca (che per inciso ha già sbaraccato alla grande, ormai sono rimasti sempre in meno i titolari canterani e anche le riserve..)
> 
> Guardate la Juve e ditemi quanti titolari ci sono provenienti dal "vivaio" gobbo..e dominano in italia da 5 anni..
> 
> ...



Con la differenza che il Chievo non ha la forza per trattenerli. Un Donnarumma al Chievo quanto durerebbe?

Tutte le squadre più forti al mondo hanno avuto giocatori dal vivaio, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che il Chievo non ha la forza per trattenerli. Un Donnarumma al Chievo quanto durerebbe?
> 
> Tutte le squadre più forti al mondo hanno avuto giocatori dal vivaio, un motivo ci sarà.



Una squadra che vince deve avere 15-16 titolari..
se va bene dal vivaio di quei 16 massimo puoi sperare di averne 4-5..tutti gli altri li devi comprare

Poi è logico che le grandi squadre si costruiscono attorno ad uno zoccolo duro, ma non necessariamente quello zoccolo deve arrivare dal vivaio


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io tutta sta attenzione sul discorso vivaio davvero non la capisco..mi va benissimo se ogni tanto emerge un fenomeno come Donnarumma, meglio se poi dietro ci sono anche 2/3 buoni giocatori in grado di giocare stabilmente titolari..ma l'idea che un big team si faccia coi giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio è assurda, nata solo dal mito della "cantera" del Barca (che per inciso ha già sbaraccato alla grande, ormai sono rimasti sempre in meno i titolari canterani e anche le riserve..)
> 
> Guardate la Juve e ditemi quanti titolari ci sono provenienti dal "vivaio" gobbo..e dominano in italia da 5 anni..
> 
> ...



ecco il tu PS è fondamentale per me. I vivai servono anche per completare la rosa con giocatori da provare dai quali magari arriva anche l'ottimo giocatore. Infondo è vero che al barca non è più uscito nessun gran giocatore, però completano la rosa con i loro primavera e li valutano, poi eventualmente li mandano in giro e li rivendono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ecco il tu PS è fondamentale per me. I vivai servono anche per completare la rosa con giocatori da provare dai quali magari arriva anche l'ottimo giocatore. Infondo è vero che al barca non è più uscito nessun gran giocatore, però completano la rosa con i loro primavera e li valutano, poi eventualmente li mandano in giro e li rivendono.



Esatto..tu prendi anche un flop come Cristante, ti ha comunque portato qualche soldo in cassa e non ti è costato una cippa..se si faceva giocare lui invece di andare a prendere quel pippone di Essien si rispamiavano anche i 4-5 milioni che abbiamo buttato via nell'ingaggio del ganese..
Pensiamo ad Astori stesso, ce lo fossimo tenuto facendolo crescere all'ombra di Nesta e silva magari non diveniva un fenomeno, ma quando serviva lo buttavi dentro e di certo non faceva peggio di un Zapata o di un Alex etc..

Poi sia chiaro qualche P0 può anche essere un affare, Mexes avrebbe potuto essere ben altro giocatore, idem Flamini..Mortovivo non fa testo..ma nel complesso i P0 sono stati una politica di un dirigente pigro e poco capace che oltretutto così chissà quante polpotte ha prodotto..vabbé..fortuna che è il passato..speriamo la nuova dirigenza sappia sfruttare il vivaio come serve, per recuperare quei giovani che possono turare le falle della rosa o sopperire ad infortuni e ogni tanto lanciare qualche campioncino..


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io tutta sta attenzione sul discorso vivaio davvero non la capisco..mi va benissimo se ogni tanto emerge un fenomeno come Donnarumma, meglio se poi dietro ci sono anche 2/3 buoni giocatori in grado di giocare stabilmente titolari..ma l'idea che un big team si faccia coi giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio è assurda, nata solo dal mito della "cantera" del Barca (che per inciso ha già sbaraccato alla grande, ormai sono rimasti sempre in meno i titolari canterani e anche le riserve..)
> 
> Guardate la Juve e ditemi quanti titolari ci sono provenienti dal "vivaio" gobbo..e dominano in italia da 5 anni..
> 
> ...




il vivaio è utile non scherziamo dai. Non per niente la squadra più forte di sempre è stato il milan di Sacchi che era costruita con il migliori del nostro vivaio.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..tu prendi anche un flop come Cristante, ti ha comunque portato qualche soldo in cassa e non ti è costato una cippa..se si faceva giocare lui invece di andare a prendere quel pippone di Essien si rispamiavano anche i 4-5 milioni che abbiamo buttato via nell'ingaggio del ganese..
> Pensiamo ad Astori stesso, ce lo fossimo tenuto facendolo crescere all'ombra di Nesta e silva magari non diveniva un fenomeno, ma quando serviva lo buttavi dentro e di certo non faceva peggio di un Zapata o di un Alex etc..
> 
> Poi sia chiaro qualche P0 può anche essere un affare, Mexes avrebbe potuto essere ben altro giocatore, idem Flamini..Mortovivo non fa testo..ma nel complesso i P0 sono stati una politica di un dirigente pigro e poco capace che oltretutto così chissà quante polpotte ha prodotto..vabbé..fortuna che è il passato..speriamo la nuova dirigenza sappia sfruttare il vivaio come serve, per recuperare quei giovani che possono turare le falle della rosa o sopperire ad infortuni e ogni tanto lanciare qualche campioncino..



perfetto. Per quanto riguarda i P0 come dici tu basta usare il cervello, l'esempio migliore è Kedira. Per il resto la società deve spendere per i giocatori forti che devono essere titolari, o primissime alternative, e poi completare la rosa con il vivaio in modo da valutare sul campo i giocatori e quindi decidere se tenerli, darli in prestito o venderli.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una squadra che vince deve avere 15-16 titolari..
> se va bene dal vivaio di quei 16 massimo puoi sperare di averne 4-5..tutti gli altri li devi comprare
> 
> Poi è logico che le grandi squadre si costruiscono attorno ad uno zoccolo duro, ma non necessariamente quello zoccolo deve arrivare dal vivaio



Chiaramente è impossibile creare una squadra vincente con soli giocatori provenienti dal vivaio, ma anche crearne una senza nessun giocatore proveniente dalle giovanili è altrettanto impossibile.

Il fatto è che più giocatori del vivaio ti ritrovi, più hai possibilità di spendere per completare la rosa nei ruoli dove ti servono.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il vivaio è utile non scherziamo dai. Non per niente la squadra più forte di sempre è stato il milan di Sacchi che era costruita con il migliori del nostro vivaio.



non sta dicendo che non sia utile, ma che la squadra non deve essere costruita dal vivaio, ma anche dal vivaio. Purtroppo dal vivaio non arrivano tutti i campioni, ma devi valutare nel tempo ed inserire pian piano quelli che possono diventarlo. Insomma creare il giusto mix tra giocatori forti e comprati e giocatori del vivaio.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Il Barcellona di Guardiola ha avuto Messi, Xavi e Iniesta provenienti dalle giovanili e ci stanno ancora campando su questo. Noi dovremmo fare lo stesso.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona di Guardiola ha avuto Messi, Xavi e Iniesta provenienti dalle giovanili e ci stanno ancora campando su questo. Noi dovremmo fare lo stesso.



verissimo, e ha avuto anche pedro e pique. Poi però sono usciti solo comprimari, che comunque meglio cosi che prendere i vari essien e p0 che non servono a nulla


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il vivaio è utile non scherziamo dai. Non per niente la squadra più forte di sempre è stato il milan di Sacchi che era costruita con il migliori del nostro vivaio.



E che senza Ancelotti, Colombo, Donadoni e i tre olandesi non avrebbe vinto una mazza..


----------



## Gas (10 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Faccio solo un appunto, Antonini è ancora giovane, diamogli tempo...



Muoioooo !!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiaramente è impossibile creare una squadra vincente con soli giocatori provenienti dal vivaio, ma anche crearne una senza nessun giocatore proveniente dalle giovanili è altrettanto impossibile.
> 
> Il fatto è che più giocatori del vivaio ti ritrovi, più hai possibilità di spendere per completare la rosa nei ruoli dove ti servono.



Ripeto che la Juve attuale vince eccome e dal vivaio ha solo Marchisio
Anche il City non mi pare che peschi dal vivaio (come tutte le squadre inglesi)

Che poi c'è vivaio e vivaio, ci sono giocatori che già a 15 anni se li vai a prendere ti chiedono 1-2 milioni oppure di poi girare una percentuale su eventuali cessioni, che se poi il giocatore esplode può arrivare a quotazioni anche importanti, e quelli sono costi.. per cui anche pensare che tutto il vivaio sia gratis non è scontato..

L'ho detto prima, il vivaio va usato per completare la rosa, tappare falle temporanee (non come fester che ad ogni infortuni si fiondava a prendere un P0 e fargli un triennale) e sperare ogni tanto ti emerga un campioncino..

Sperare nella "generazione d'oro" che poi ti vince tutto è utopia, capita raramente, negli ultimi 30 anni io ricordo solo il Milan, il barca di guardiola, lo UTD di fine secolo e l'ajax metà anni '90..la Juve di Lippi non era frutto del vivaio ad esempio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> verissimo, e ha avuto anche pedro e pique. Poi però sono usciti solo comprimari, che comunque meglio cosi che prendere i vari essien e p0 che non servono a nulla



Nessun settore giovanile si ritrova dei fenomeni ad ogni generazione ovvio, ma a Barcellona credo che a nessuno importi di questo, ora sono nell'olimpo del calcio e ci resteranno per tanti anni. Quando il ciclo d'oro sarà terminato, allora si daranno da fare per riavere un Messi, un Iniesta etc.

Le grandi squadre si sviluppano con il vivaio e "muiono" quando il vivaio non produce niente.


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Nessun settore giovanile si ritrova dei fenomeni ad ogni generazione ovvio, ma a Barcellona credo che a nessuno importi di questo, ora sono nell'olimpo del calcio e ci resteranno per tanti anni. Quando il ciclo d'oro sarà terminato, allora si daranno da fare per riavere un Messi, un Iniesta etc.
> 
> Le grandi squadre si sviluppano con il vivaio e "muiono" quando il vivaio non produce niente.



ma infatti il vivai deve produrre giocatori con cui integrare la rosa. Poi quelli bravi li tieni e gli altri li vendi. è anche un buon metodo per finnziarti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che la Juve attuale vince eccome e dal vivaio ha solo Marchisio
> Anche il City non mi pare che peschi dal vivaio (come tutte le squadre inglesi)
> 
> Che poi c'è vivaio e vivaio, ci sono giocatori che già a 15 anni se li vai a prendere ti chiedono 1-2 milioni oppure di poi girare una percentuale su eventuali cessioni, che se poi il giocatore esplode può arrivare a quotazioni anche importanti, e quelli sono costi.. per cui anche pensare che tutto il vivaio sia gratis non è scontato..
> ...



Non credo sia utopia ma solo competenza...tutti avrebbero potuto avere un Messi ma alla fine lo ha preso il Barcellona e sappiamo com'è andata.

Anche Donnarumma per dire...siamo stati bravi noi a prenderlo, non è cresciuto nel giardino di Milanello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non credo sia utopia ma solo competenza...tutti avrebbero potuto avere un Messi ma alla fine lo ha preso il Barcellona e sappiamo com'è andata.
> 
> Anche Donnarumma per dire...siamo stati bravi noi a prenderlo, non è cresciuto nel giardino di Milanello.



Per ogni giovane che indovini ne sbagli 100..il barca ha visto messi ma magari se il provino lo organizzavano prima quelli del Real sarebbe finito là e staremmo parlando di altro..Ci vuole anche tanta fortuna..magari il giorno del provino il ragazzo si esprime male e tu lo reputi non pronto..ci sono mille variabili quando parliamo di ragazzini..ad esempio lo sviluppo fisico che è imprevedibile e può mutare radicalmente un giocatore..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per ogni giovane che indovini ne sbagli 100..il barca ha visto messi ma magari se il provino lo organizzavano prima quelli del Real sarebbe finito là e staremmo parlando di altro..Ci vuole anche tanta fortuna..magari il giorno del provino il ragazzo si esprime male e tu lo reputi non pronto..ci sono mille variabili quando parliamo di ragazzini..ad esempio lo sviluppo fisico che è imprevedibile e può mutare radicalmente un giocatore..



Ci vuole fortuna e tanta pazienza, ma alla fine il lavoro svolto paga sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci vuole fortuna e tanta pazienza, ma alla fine il lavoro svolto paga sempre.



Ma guarda che questo l'ho detto pure io..ma una big deve essere competitiva ogni anno, non può puntare solo sul vivaio per avere una generazione top ogni 20-25 anni..

Quando capita ben venga, ma nel frattempo si deve sopperire col mercato e la programmazione..

Il vivaio non lo puoi programmare, puoi lavorarci con impegno e non avere risultati per anni e anni


----------



## neversayconte (10 Ottobre 2016)

Su Football Manager, se investi 10 milioni all'anno sul vivaio, escono 1-2 top player all'anno dalla cantera già pronti per la serie A.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Su Football Manager, se investi 10 milioni all'anno sul vivaio, escono 1-2 top player all'anno dalla cantera già pronti per la serie A.



Ma anche nella realtà se investi nel vivaio male che vada ti finanzi il mercato. Se ti va bene costruisci uno squadrone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma anche nella realtà *se investi nel vivaio male che vada ti finanzi il mercato*. Se ti va bene costruisci uno squadrone.



Infatti vedo che le provinciali che puntano tutto sul vivaio hanno risorse illimitate..
Ma dai su...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti vedo che le provinciali che puntano tutto sul vivaio hanno risorse illimitate..
> Ma dai su...



Le provinciali usano il vivaio in un altro modo, qui si sta parlando di grandi squadre. Non sviare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Le provinciali usano il vivaio in un altro modo, qui si sta parlando di grandi squadre. Non sviare.



Il principio è lo stesso, per quanto investi nel vivaio non hai certezze che emergeranno campioni..
Di certo se investi e lavori bene ti crei diversi elementi interessanti e utili anche, ma pensare che perché investi nel vivaio prima o poi ti esce un Maldini o un Messi è senza senso, quelle sono eccezioni che capitano di rado..anche un giocatore medio/buono/ottimo che fa una carriera top (tipo costacurta) è raro


----------



## mistergao (10 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il principio è lo stesso, per quanto investi nel vivaio non hai certezze che emergeranno campioni..
> Di certo se investi e lavori bene ti crei diversi elementi interessanti e utili anche, ma pensare che perché investi nel vivaio prima o poi ti esce un Maldini o un Messi è senza senso, quelle sono eccezioni che capitano di rado..anche un giocatore medio/buono/ottimo che fa una carriera top (tipo costacurta) è raro



Concordo.
I campioni, alla Maldini o Baresi per noi, Bergomi per l'Inter o Totti per la Roma sono un caso. I buoni giocatori (tipo Filippo Galli, ma anche Darmian o Pessotto) non sono frutto del caso, ma di precisi investimenti che prima o poi pagano. A mio parere Calabria e De Sciglio (e forse anche Locatelli) sono frutto di investimenti durati anni prima di tirare fuori il ragazzo buono.
Donnarumma invece mi dà proprio l'idea di essere un'eccezione, un caso di un giocatore davvero fortissimo.
La domanda è: bastano i Darmian, i Pessotto o i Filippo Galli per vincere? No, ma se te li fai in casa risparmi soli che puoi usare per altri giocatori.


----------

